# where to fish miami/key biscayne areas??



## SatBchguy

I'm here in Miami for work for 4 weeks. Was wondering if anyone could help me out on where's some good fishing?? I'm from Satellite Beach, and fish the fenders at Sebastian Inlet for Snook and Reds and whatever else we can catch, but go mostly for the snook. I know there's tons of places down here to fish, but I don't even know where to begin. I've got my surf gear and a couple medium light tackle poles. I usually like to catch my bait, and just recently got into fishing with some lures. I'm staying near the airport. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.......Jason


----------



## emanuel

You'll probably want to use the same gear that you use up at Sebastian (God, I miss that place) as well as whatever bait you can pick up. Read down a couple of threads and there's one about the area as well.


----------



## Cerberus

I can give more detail later, but here are a couple ideas to start:

1) Walk the flats along the Rickenbacker Causeway. Think about light/medium spinning gear targeting snook, mackerel, jacks, maybe bonefish, small sharks and maybe trapon at night. Finger mullet or lures.

2) Fish the catwalks alongside the Rickenbacker Bridge for the same things, plus snapper.

3) Go to Matheson Hammock Park for more flats and some canal/waterway fishing.

4) The lakes and canals around the airport are infested with peacock bass. This is a South Florida Only speciality, they strike and fight like freshwater bluefish, are very accessible and will take lures and live bait. Live shiners are the place to start. 

Access to the Blue Lagoon chain of lakes by the airport is tough without a boat, but it is first class peacock fishing. If you are here for a while it's worth paying a guide for a half day to show you how it's done, or just ask around. Everbody here fishes for these things, and everyone you ask is an expert. 

There is a Bass Pro at Dolphin Mall west of the airport and the guys that work there really do fish the area and have the right answers.

I will post more detail later if you would like, but for now just Google "South Florida Peacock bass" and follow the links you get.

Dade County really sucks for legitimate shoreline saltwater fishing access. There is an awesome fishery in Biscayne Bay, the Coral Gables Waterway (monster snook and tarpon) and the intra coastal access canals, but it's hard to find a spot that's not posted, and I do not reccomend trespass.

The freshawater canals and lakes are very accessible if you want to try the peacocks and largemouths.

The farther south you go in the county the easier the access and there is good fishing everywhere if you can get in.


----------



## jhmorgan

Number 1 on Cerberus' list. I have many friends who have caught Bones wading the flats around Miami


----------

